# Problem with pkg2ng and perl-5.16.2_1



## robbtek (May 27, 2013)

```
mondounix.com# cat /etc/make.conf

.include "/usr/local/etc/ports_sites.conf"
.if !empty(.CURDIR:M/usr/ports/*) && exists(/usr/local/bin/gcc)
CC=gcc
CXX=g++
CPP=cpp
.endif

# added by use.perl 2013-05-23 14:38:35
PERL_VERSION=5.16.2
```


```
mondounix.com# uname -a
FreeBSD mondounix.com 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #2: Thu Dec  6 15:24:37 CET 2012     root@freebsd9-64bit:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
mondounix.com# pkg info | grep perl-5
perl-5.16.2_1                  Practical Extraction and Report Language
```


```
mondounix.com# perl --version

This is perl 5, version 16, subversion 2 (v5.16.2) built for amd64-freebsd
```


```
# pkg2ng
pkg_info: can't find package '[B]perl-5.14.2_2[/B]' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.059' installed or in a file!
pkg_info: can't find package 'p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.059' installed or in a file!
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency entry for perl
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency perl
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency entry for p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency entry for p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2
pkg: Skipping malformed dependency p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2
pkg: lstat(/usr/local/share/licenses/p5-IO-Compress-2.058/catalog.mk): No such file or directory
....
Installing p5-IO-Compress-2.058...pkg: p5-IO-Compress-2.058 conflicts with perl-5.16.2_1 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/man/man1/zipdetails.1.gz
Registration of p5-IO-Compress-2.058 failed.
name: p5-IO-Compress
version: 2.058
origin: archivers/p5-IO-Compress
comment: |
  Perl5 compression modules (bzip2, deflate, gzip, zlib, zip)
maintainer: sunpoet@FreeBSD.org
prefix: /usr/local
licenselogic: dual
licenses: [ART10,GPLv1]
deps:
  perl: { origin: "", version: "5.14.2_2"}
  p5-Compress-Raw-Zlib: { origin: "", version: "2.059"}
  p5-Compress-Raw-Bzip2: { origin: "", version: "2.059"}
categories: [archivers,perl5]

!!! Some packages failed to register !!!
Please fix them by upgrading them or removing them
or rerun "PERMISSIVE=yes pkg2ng" if you *really* must
Failed packages:  p5-IO-Compress-2.058
```


I don*'*t understand why pkg2ng searches for package perl-5.14.2_2 when I have perl-5.16.2_1

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (May 27, 2013)

You are already using PKGNG, why are you running pkg2ng at all?


----------



## robbtek (May 28, 2013)

Sorry*,*

*W*ith PKGNG, wath what is the coorect correct way after `portsnap fetch update`*?*


----------



## kpa (May 28, 2013)

I usually run the following commands.

To see what packages are out of date I run `pkg version`, this ignores the INDEX file and is slightly slow:
`pkg version -vL '='`

To make use of the INDEX file to speed up the check, use:
`pkg version -IvL '='`

Then I check the UPDATING entries for the last month:
`pkg updating -d $(/bin/date -j -v -1m +%Y%m%d)`

If nothing requires manual intervention I then fire up ports-mgmt/portmaster that has the PKGNG patch included to update all out of date packages:

`portmaster -a`


The pkg2ng tool is a one time migration tool that should never be run again after running it once to migrate from the old style packages to PKGNG packages.


----------



## robbtek (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for help,

I think it's solved.


----------

